# Humane Society of United States under investigation by IRS for misappropriated funds



## PitBullPositive (Dec 16, 2009)

The Humane Society of the United States has little to no affiliation to local shelters and local Humane Societies, despite having a name that leads to the convenient but mistaken identification of the HSUS as the parent organization.

Only a small percentage of donations made to the Humane Society of the United States are granted to local shelters and Humane Societies. In 2007, less than 6 million dollars were handed out as US grants out of over 152 million* taken in (less than 4%*). Of the almost 4%, a large percentage of the grants were handed out to organizations that did not provide direct care to animals in need.

Lobbyist Frank Losey broke the news that two members of Congress (Congressman Luetkemeyer from Missouri and Congressman Visclosky from Indiana) have sent letters to the IRS Commissioner and asked the Commissioner to address some of the concerns of their constituents as they relate to lobbying activities of the HSUS.

" HSUS's lobbying on national and state levels likely surpasses the boundaries set by its nonprofit status under the IRS code, said Susan Wolf, spokeswoman for the Sportsmen's and Animal Owners' Voting Alliance.

The Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) is a "humane society" in name only. It isn't affiliated with any hands-on "humane society" organizations, and it doesn't operate a single pet shelter or pet adoption facility anywhere.

During 2008, HSUS contributed barely $450,000- less than one-half of one percent of its budget-in grants to dog and cat shelters. By comparison, that same year it gave $2.25 million to a political campaign committee behind an anti-meat ballot initiative in California, and put $2.5 million into HSUS's executive pension plan.

Beginning on the day of NFL quarterback Michael Vick's 2007 dogfighting indictment, HSUS raised money online with the false promise that it would "care for the dogs seized in the Michael Vick case." The New York Times later reported that HSUS wasn't caring for Vick's dogs at all.

Furthermore, HSUS President Wayne Pacelle told the Times that his group urged government officials to "put down" (that is, kill) the dogs rather than adopt them out to suitable homes.

HSUS later quietly altered its Internet fundraising pitch. Vick now gives HSUS "sponsored" speeches. And most of his dogs have been rehabilitated-without any help from HSUS.

"I just want people to know that their donations [to the HSUS] are not going to the local shelters, said Goldie Barrett, co-founder of Mike's Dog House. "If you want your donation to go to animal care, give it directly to a local shelter." Goldie added that "Every cent of every donation we get goes directly to caring for our animals."


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

This is all that I can say


----------



## Notabluehippo (May 23, 2010)

gee thats to bad lol


----------

